# General > Book & Author Requests >  Tsvetaeva - My Pushkin

## Koa

Ever heard of "My Pushkin", written by Marina Tsvetaeva? I doubt it's free of copyright actually, but I'd like to know if it exists in English translation, easy to find online (I'd even buy it! I need it for my final work for Uni but it's way too hard to read in Russian, even the teacher told me to avoid doing that... but in English or even French it would be fine, we couldnt find it in Italian, though I'll look further in libraries...)

----------


## Koa

wow, found it already....

----------


## Scheherazade

Koa, if you do a search in amazon.com or amazon.co.uk, you can find out whether the book is translated into English.

----------


## Koa

yeah, i did find that out and that's what my post above referred to....i was really in a hurry so now i came to make it clearer... i had a quick look and saw it on amazon, now i wonder if it ships stuff only in the us...but i see there is a uk version so maybe it does ship in all europe... i need to check it out with more time. since we're at it, is it maybe possible for it to be out of copyright and freely available? i still havent checked in which year it was written....

----------

